# WTB 24" Rear Razor Edge Chrome Fender for a 1963 American



## popmachines (Jan 2, 2018)

Looking to buy a nice original 24" razor edge chrome rear fender with chrome braces for a 1963 Schwinn American bicycle. E-mail to popmachines@hotmail.com or call (419) 566-8401


----------



## popmachines (Jan 6, 2018)

Still looking for one.


----------



## popmachines (Jan 9, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Jan 22, 2018)

Still looking.


----------



## popmachines (Jan 29, 2018)

Stll looking


----------



## popmachines (Feb 6, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Feb 15, 2018)

Still  need one.


----------



## popmachines (Feb 24, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Mar 10, 2018)

STILL LOOKING


----------



## popmachines (Mar 17, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Mar 25, 2018)

STILL  LOOKING


----------



## popmachines (Apr 1, 2018)

Still llooking


----------



## popmachines (Apr 6, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Apr 13, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Apr 21, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Apr 30, 2018)

Still need one


----------



## popmachines (May 7, 2018)

sTILL LOOKING


----------



## popmachines (May 15, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (May 26, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Jun 4, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Jun 18, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Jun 24, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Jul 1, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Jul 6, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Jul 14, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Jul 22, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Jul 28, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Aug 12, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Aug 19, 2018)

still looking


----------



## popmachines (Aug 29, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 29, 2018)

Looks like you've been searching for a while , I've never seen one , got a pic for reference  ?


----------



## popmachines (Sep 19, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Sep 27, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Oct 24, 2018)

Still looking.


----------



## popmachines (Nov 5, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Nov 24, 2018)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Dec 25, 2018)

Still  looking


----------



## popmachines (Jan 13, 2019)

Still looking


----------



## popmachines (Jan 27, 2019)

Still  looking


----------



## popmachines (Apr 20, 2019)

still looking


----------



## popmachines (May 5, 2019)

Still looking


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 5, 2019)

Any pics of exact fender
Bob


----------

